# sponsoring your spouse



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

I will be sponsoring my partner early next year and I have read all the forms that we have to fill out. I am curious about how much information we have to show about our relationship over the years (we have a lot, spanning from 1977) I would love to hear from anyone who has sponsored a spouse or commonlaw.

Thank you!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

123me said:


> I will be sponsoring my partner early next year and I have read all the forms that we have to fill out. I am curious about how much information we have to show about our relationship over the years (we have a lot, spanning from 1977) I would love to hear from anyone who has sponsored a spouse or commonlaw.
> 
> Thank you!


Photos (Xmas w/ family, honeymoon, wedding reception, etc), letters, emails, proof of a joint bank account(if you have one) should be more than enough in your case.

Bottom line is the more you can provide the less your relationship is likely to be questioned.

Much good luck


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi 123me

I sponsored my hubby through an Inland Spousal application. 

In our application, we submitted some date stamped emails, receipts from trips (hotels, airline boarding passes, etc), photos showing us with the person officiating our marriage and from the reception, wedding invitation, copies of cards received for our engagement/marriage, envelopes mailed to us showing both our names, photos from our trips together, a couple letters from friends validating our relationship, phone bill records ... essentially anything that showed we were a bonafide couple. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> I will be sponsoring my partner early next year and I have read all the forms that we have to fill out. I am curious about how much information we have to show about our relationship over the years (we have a lot, spanning from 1977) I would love to hear from anyone who has sponsored a spouse or commonlaw.
> 
> Thank you!


All that's required is that you and your partner have lived in a common-law relationship (and are able to prove same) for a minimum of 12 consecutive months prior to the application. I can't imagine what details of your relationship immigration would be the least bit interested in.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

We have not lived in a commonlaw relationship for 12 months and we are not yet married, but have been in a long distant relationship for years. It is the relationship before marriage that I am thinking we have to prove!


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

We have lots of photos, letters, stamps in our passports, and we also have lots of family and friends that can validate our relationship over the decades.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> We have lots of photos, letters, stamps in our passports, and we also have lots of family and friends that can validate our relationship over the decades.


I'm sorry but that won't cut it with Immigration. The 12 month rule will not be waived to allow what you're describing. The only way for you is to marry or move in together for minimum 12 months.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

We are going to get married. We have both been legally separated for 15 years, but not yet divorced....we are in the process of doing that right now.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Hi 123me
> 
> I sponsored my hubby through an Inland Spousal application.
> 
> ...


Oggy,

What is an Inland Spousal application?


----------

